# Kitty with hemroids



## mayko (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello, I just got a kitty from a lady yesterday and I noticed that the cat has hemroids ( I think...). I was wondering how can I treat this at home becuase I'm not able to take her to the vet for the week. So I was wondering if there were any cat home remedies for this. I've changed her diet up so she goes regular (the lady wasn't feeding her right..... :x ). Anyways please help if you can


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

How old is your kitty? What does it look like? Sometimes kittens can get what is called a prolapsed rectum. If that's the case it needs medical attention as soon as possible.


----------

